# mount_cd9660 and lowercase files



## laufdi (Apr 12, 2013)

Is there no way to get uppercase file names if mounting a DVD or CDROM? The only option that makes file names uppercase is -g, which also appends a ";1".

There are programs that expect uppercase filenames because it seems to be standard in Linux. In NetBSD there is an option "nocasetrans" for mount_cd9660.

Any solution to this problem?


----------

